# I Can Hardly Believe It!



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Buddy is now 9 months old and over the last 3-4 months he's gotten some mild tear stains that I blamed on teething. I bought some Tylan powder, but haven't used it and now I don't think I will even have to. I switched food about a month ago. All 3 were on puppy food and Mikey was putting on weight so I figured it was time for big boy food so I went with something Michelle "Jewels & ZsaZsas" mom recommended which was Royal Canin and in the month I've been using it, the tear stains are almost gone. The new growth around the eyes is pure white and no stain at all. So I guess the point of this post is to let anyone know that is having a staining problem that maybe they might want to try this food. I buy the one with the Westie on the bag, Special 30 and my dogs love it, can't keep the bowl full.







Thank you Michelle!!!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thats great! Bella's tearstains have also dissapeared since switching food months ago, we didn't switch to Rayal Canin, but I think food can be the culprit sometimes.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

That is wonderful that the food switching has worked for you. I wish I could find something to take care of Manning's tearstains. Sometimes I think it is getting better, then it seems to get worse. 
Bellasmom,
What food did you switch to that seemed to help you?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> What food did you switch to that seemed to help you?[/B]


Royal Canin Special 30...with a pic of a Westie on the bag.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=297122
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Brenda, was Buddy the only one of yours that tear stains before changing to the Royal Canin? and can you tell me what food yours were on before switching? I just changed mine to Natural Balance and waiting to see if I see a difference.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella is on the same food and it got rid of her tearstains also. Gotta love that!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's probably a combination of teething and the old food. If staining resumes just try another food with different ingredients. Food allergies are not uncommon.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=297205
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually Mikey had some stains, but I used the Angels Glow for his and they went away and didn't come back. Mia never had them, but Buddy was starting to get them and they were all eating Science Diet with a bowl of Puppy Chow on the side for them to nibble on. I took them off of eveything and now just feed them the Royal Canin and Buddy's stains are gone. I know alot had to do with teething I'm sure, but I also believe that the new food also has something to do with the staining going away. Michelle also told me that her dogs don't have any staining from eating the Royal Canin. I didn't pick out the Science Diet, the breeder did so I figured it was ok, and it was for a while, but I defiantly like the Royal Canin better and so do my dogs.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> Bellasmom,
> What food did you switch to that seemed to help you?[/B]


I switched to Natural Balance Duck and Potato. The only other thing I changed was groomers months and months ago. The new groomer doesn't trim the hair betwwen Bella's eyes so short and I really think this has helped her too. (Before Bella was on Flint River Ranch)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby had tear stain in a line from his eyes and around his mustache so I gave in and tried the Angel's Eyes for 2 months. I only gave him a quarter of the recommended dose each day with his main meal and his staining has gone. I stopped giving it 3 weeks ago and there hasn't been any further staining.
He eats a combination of cooked chicken twice a week, Nutro Max lamb, chicken & rice 5 days and Natural Balance duck and potato kibble in the mornings. I am really hoping that I have seen the end of his staining.
Koko has been on Pro Plan puppy for small breeds since weening and he has really bad staining. Once he has finished his teething and can go to adult food I will then address his staining and change his food to Natural Balance, not sure which one though, it depends on whether he develops allergies or not.
Scooby had slight allergy problems in that he would chew his back feet and make them red, that also has stopped


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My two were staining really badly on Nutro. Tylan really wasn't even doing the trick to clear it up.








So my groomer recommended Eukaneuba...but the TSC was out, and the girl there told me Iams was by the same company and was basically the same food and cheaper. So I switched to Iams (I know they have had some bad press, don't know if I believe all the claims or not....







)-both of their tear stains almost completely halted...they both have a little, but the change is quite remarkable! It makes me wonder what was in the Nutro to cause it, but changing foods definitely helped me! (PS- we were on Royal Canin before and we didn't have many problems with staining either...but Royal Canin is not convenient here...







)


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Same here as far as tear staiing stopping after change of food







Indy used to be on Nutro Natural Choice and we switched him to Artemis on the Vets suggestion for other reasons and the tear staining went away. We are thrilled for him, he doesn't have such watery eyes, so I am thinking he is more comfortable as well







Each one of our babies can be different though, so what one food does for one it may not do to another. So it really can be trial and error with the food allergies.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I changed from Eukenuba to Back to Basics that came with Ralphie and it seems to be doing the trick...He has just a little staining now but it is 100 % better.. But my vet told me that most dry foods, including Eukenuba has beets in it which causes the staining. I was going to take a trip to the Petco and see what foods DON'T have beets in it.*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## DevynHudson21 (Nov 7, 2006)

Do they make Royal Canin for puppies?


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Buddy is now 9 months old and over the last 3-4 months he's gotten some mild tear stains that I blamed on teething. I bought some Tylan powder, but haven't used it and now I don't think I will even have to. I switched food about a month ago. All 3 were on puppy food and Mikey was putting on weight so I figured it was time for big boy food so I went with something Michelle "Jewels & ZsaZsas" mom recommended which was Royal Canin and in the month I've been using it, the tear stains are almost gone. The new growth around the eyes is pure white and no stain at all. So I guess the point of this post is to let anyone know that is having a staining problem that maybe they might want to try this food. I buy the one with the Westie on the bag, Special 30 and my dogs love it, can't keep the bowl full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woohoo! No more stains! Thats great. Was probably a combination of the old food and teething, whatever worked I'm glad!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> Do they make Royal Canin for puppies?[/B]


Yup, they do! I was just at Petco yesterday and bought Josie her first bag of Royal Canin food. They have several options available for puppies.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Royal Canin is very good food, mishkin loves it and he's had no problems with staining, not sure if it's the food but there's a good chance it could be.

i'm glad it's working for you, tear stains must be a real pain









felicity


----------

